# Happy Birthday Galatians220



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 18, 2010)

1 member is celebrating a birthday on 01-18-2010:

-Galatians220 (Age: hidden or unknown)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Idelette (Jan 18, 2010)

_Happy Birthday, Margaret!!!!! _


----------



## baron (Jan 18, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Galatians220 (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks, everyone! Age is not really hidden or unknown. I can give a few clues:

The movie "Sunset Boulevard" was made the year I was born. 
I'm an "elderly boomer," but there are older ones at least 4 years older than I.
The Pope at the time (Pius XII, I think) declared the year I was born to be a "holy year." 

Age? Well, I feel 17 in my head, and 87 in terms of how I feel physically. But at noon today, I'm officially........................................................................................................

(The Lord is incredible in preserving me for nearly 40 years after a (to me) miserable diagnosis. His grace is perfect; His providence is beyond our comprehension. All praise and glory to Him!)

60. 

Margaret


----------



## baron (Jan 18, 2010)

I remember seeing Sunset Boulevard on one of those classic movie stations a while back. 

It's great to see your a classic!


----------



## kvanlaan (Jan 18, 2010)

Happy birthday, adopted Grandma!


----------



## BobVigneault (Jan 18, 2010)

Wow, Margaret, you're old enough to be my slightly older sister! Happy Birthday to you, I hope it's a wonderful day for you. Blessings.


----------



## KMK (Jan 18, 2010)

Happy Birthday Michigan Margaret! We have something in common. I am a boomer too, but of the very late variety.


----------



## calgal (Jan 18, 2010)

Happy Birthday Margaret!


----------



## py3ak (Jan 18, 2010)

Many Happy Returns! 



Galatians220 said:


> The Pope at the time (Pius XII, I think) declared the year I was born to be a "holy year."


 
Was there a cause and effect relationship between those happenings?


----------



## CNJ (Jan 18, 2010)

Congratulations, Margaret! Six decades is great! I am five years older than you. 

Maybe Nancy (Christiana) was the oldest on Tea Parlor, and I miss her. I e-mailed her. She is okay, just simplyfying her life. She is off of PB and FB, but has a new puppy she is trying to train.


----------



## Galatians220 (Jan 18, 2010)

That's right, Kevin! I've never forgotten that I designated myself that to your kids - and I'm delighted that you remember, too!

Margaret

---------- Post added at 11:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:26 AM ----------




py3ak said:


> Many Happy Returns!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, Ruben. No "cause/effect," "sheer coincidence" that I may have been the only little girl born on this side of the Atlantic that year who was named Margaret Mary and who later became a five-point Calvinist. _ The wind bloweth where it listeth_ -- and the Lord has mercy upon whom He will have mercy. I can never lose sight of that! *Soli Deo Gloria.* Popes can do what they want and Satan is in there pitching to them...  

Heh, heh.

Margaret

---------- Post added at 11:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:33 AM ----------




CNJ said:


> Congratulations, Margaret! Six decades is great! I am five years older than you.
> 
> Maybe Nancy (Christiana) was the oldest on Tea Parlor, and I miss her. I e-mailed her. She is okay, just simplyfying her life. She is off of PB and FB, but has a new puppy she is trying to train.



Thanks, CNJ! I've been thinking about Nancy lately and praying for her - I am so glad to hear she's all right. She has been a tremendous presence here and a blessing especially to me.

May the Lord bless her richly, and all here!

Margaret

---------- Post added at 11:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:36 AM ----------




KMK said:


> Happy Birthday Michigan Margaret! We have something in common. I am a boomer too, but of the very late variety.



Thanks, Ken - yes, I knew that you and I were at opposite ends of the Boomer Age Spectrum. You're close to my sister's age...

Blessings and cheer,

Margaret

---------- Post added at 11:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:39 AM ----------




KMK said:


> Happy Birthday Michigan Margaret! We have something in common. I am a boomer too, but of the very late variety.



Thanks, Ken - yes, I knew that you and I were at opposite ends of the Boomer Age Spectrum. You're close to my sister's age...

Blessings and cheer,

Margaret


----------



## etexas (Jan 18, 2010)

Happy b-day!!!


----------



## Berean (Jan 18, 2010)

Margaret! *Happy Birthday!*


----------



## TeachingTulip (Jan 18, 2010)

Happy Birthday, dear Margaret!


----------



## Michael (Jan 18, 2010)

Happy Birthday


----------



## N. Eshelman (Jan 18, 2010)

Happy birthday, Margaret! I pray that this year of life brings abundant blessings and joys in Jesus Christ our Lord. I pray that it is filled with spiritual triumph and victory in him.... there's even a secret little prayer that you join Southfield.


----------



## Ruby (Jan 18, 2010)

A very happy birthday to you dear Margaret. 
The Lord has graciously preserved and sustained you these 40 years and he will do so all your days. Hmm, 5 years younger than Carol makes you about 10 years older than me, I'm thinking. I am a tail end baby boomer too!


----------



## tmckinney (Jan 18, 2010)

happy b-day!


----------



## Nate (Jan 18, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Margaret! I pray all is well on the East side.


----------



## A.J. (Jan 18, 2010)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Ivan (Jan 18, 2010)

Birthday Greetings!


----------



## DMcFadden (Jan 19, 2010)

Indeed!


----------



## Augusta (Jan 19, 2010)

Happy birthday Margaret!!!!




I hope it was a good one. God bless you sister.


----------



## coramdeo (Jan 19, 2010)

Best wishes.


----------

